# Bobcat Snow Plow South Jersey



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

2003 Bobcat 84 inch snow plow with rubber edge on it. both cylinders rebuilt in 2019. Included 2 spare hoses and Parts manual. $1500.00 or best offer.

Call Mike @ 856 228 5445 and leave a message
.


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

Price has come down, to 1100 bucks. 
.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You’re still way high…


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

WIPensFan said:


> You're still way high…


If any one is interested, call the number and make an offer. You got nothing but a phone call.
.


----------

